# how nutritious is all-bran?



## bonj2 (3 Nov 2007)

I went for a ride today having had a bowl of all-bran with sultanas for breakfast.
I was pretty much powering up the first 9 or 10 miles which is almost all uphill, and the worst of the hills on the ride at that. But then the next 6 or 7 miles, which is fairly undulating, but i would say the ups aren't quite as bad as the beasts of the first bit, i was hitting a wall at about 13mph even on the flat at the top of the hill. I'm sure it wasn't the bonk because the only tiredness I felt was you know when your quad muscles feel like concrete, like that. I was impressed with myself on the first bit out of town, but then through the villages while I didn't embarrass myself i thought I could have gone quicker if i'd managed my energy intake/usage better.
So I was just wondering, how much energy does all bran actually give you? I know it's mainly fibre, but does that actually contain any energy? Would I have been better to have eaten something involving some pasta, say?
And what about bread? How much energy does, say, 2 slices of thick-sliced wholemeal loaf contain, compared to say, an average dinner-time helping of a pasta-rich meal?


----------



## andygates (3 Nov 2007)

See the small print on the side of the packet? That's your puppy.


----------



## wafflycat (3 Nov 2007)

Best of luck on the beast to my favourite kilt-wearer


----------



## bonj2 (3 Nov 2007)

andygates said:


> See the small print on the side of the packet? That's your puppy.



yeah, that tells me that it's got 24.2 milligrammes of carbohydrates per 40g of it with 100ml of skimmed milk. It then, helpfully, goes on to tell me that it will have 45.2mg per 100g, which is less than double, but presumably that's without milk. But is that a lot, or not very much? It doesn't tell me how it compares with other foods. It doesn't even tell me how much I'm eating as I don't weigh my all bran before I eat it.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Nov 2007)

by comparison, pasta has got 70-odd mg of carbohydrate per 100g. But much less "of which sugars". Again, I'm not really sure what that tells me in real terms.

What does "of which sugars" mean and is it good for it to be high or low.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Nov 2007)

sorry that's grams not milligrams.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2007)

bonj said:


> by comparison, pasta has got 70-odd mg of carbohydrate per 100g. But much less "of which sugars". Again, I'm not really sure what that tells me in real terms.
> 
> What does "of which sugars" mean and is it good for it to be high or low.



All carbohydrates are derived from Sugar molecules (of which there are many different types). 
The common "Sugars" or simple Sugars usually consist of a single sugar molecule of often 2 joined together. Dextrins are several more sugar molecules (10's to 100's) joined together, Starches/complex carbs/fibres/celluloses/gums/agars and others are composed of very large numbers (1000's to bizillions) joined together in all manner of ways.


Examples:

Glucose = single sugar
Galactose = single sugar
Fructose = single sugar
Glucose + Glucose = Maltose...malt/beer sugar
Glucose + Galactose = Lactose...milk sugar
Glucose + Fructose = Sucrose...common sugar

Starch and Glycogen (plant and animal storage molecules) are polymers of Glucose.
Cellulose, the structural molecule in plants is also a polymer of glucose, but the molecules are joined together in a different way, mostly indigestible by humans
Fibres/brans contain, celluloses, hemi-celluloses, resistant starches, Pectins, Algins Phytates, Pentosans, polymers of all kinds of sugars joined in myriad ways..all indigestible by humans.

So...
Products usually labeled with "The total Carbohydrate" and the proportion of which are simple free sugars ie glucose/lactose/maltose/fructose etc.

Your pasta contains a high proportion of starch and a low amount of free sugars. As starch takes a little time to break down into sugars it gives a slower energy release rate than something that is high in free sugars. This partly explains why Pasta has a low GI. However, the way starch is held and complexed with protein in Pasta makes this release even slower. This is why Pasta is a lower GI food than rice even though both are basically starch.

Hope that helped.


----------



## ash68 (3 Nov 2007)

i'm not really a fan of all bran, nothing to do with the nutritional qualities of it, just don,t like eating the stuff.Porridge is my fave before a bike ride, fills me up and keeps me going for a few hours before i have to dip into the cereal bars, raisens etc.Might be worth a go, see if it works for you


----------



## bonj2 (3 Nov 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> All carbohydrates are derived from Sugar molecules (of which there are many different types).
> The common "Sugars" or simple Sugars usually consist of a single sugar molecule of often 2 joined together. Dextrins are several more sugar molecules (10's to 100's) joined together, Starches/complex carbs/fibres/celluloses/gums/agars and others are composed of very large numbers (1000's to bizillions) joined together in all manner of ways.
> 
> 
> ...



yes, that is helpful FF... I think that therefore means that I had too much free sugars and not enough slow-releasing starch, and it all released itself too early (to put a simplistic slant on it).
So basically am I right in thinking starch is a complex molecule, and the body has to break it down into smaller free sugar molecules in order to use the energy, and that process takes time which is why it's slow releasing?

(are you a nutritionist by the way? just thinking by your name and all... or a chef? or just like food? )

I think I'll pay more attention to how much of different things foods contain in future...


----------



## bonj2 (3 Nov 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> Examples:
> 
> Glucose = single sugar
> Galactose = single sugar
> ...



So the caster sugar et al that you put in tea etc., that's sucrose then is it? I thought it was glucose?


----------



## bonj2 (3 Nov 2007)

ash68 said:


> i'm not really a fan of all bran, nothing to do with the nutritional qualities of it, just don,t like eating the stuff.Porridge is my fave before a bike ride, fills me up and keeps me going for a few hours before i have to dip into the cereal bars, raisens etc.Might be worth a go, see if it works for you



yeah, i already do eat porridge. Like it, it's filling. What's really nice that I like is porridge, with greek yoghurt on top (NOT low fat greek yoghurt -it's not half as nice and thick) and then luxury muesli on top of that. delicious!
or maybe you could have it with the yoghurt on top of the muesli, never tried it like that but it might work better?

I must admit I was half hoping the answer to this question would have been "no bonj all-bran isn't nutritious at all - no wonder you got tired!"


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2007)

bonj said:


> yes, that is helpful FF... I think that therefore means that I had too much free sugars and not enough slow-releasing starch, and it all released itself too early (to put a simplistic slant on it).
> So basically am I right in thinking starch is a complex molecule, and the body has to break it down into smaller free sugar molecules in order to use the energy, and that process takes time which is why it's slow releasing?
> 
> (are you a nutritionist by the way? just thinking by your name and all... or a chef? or just like food? )
> ...



Correct about starch taking time to break down to release glucose.

Yes Common sugar - Sucrose whether caster, regular, brown, etc, all sucrose. Somebody will tell you that brown sugar is healthier than refined white sugar but in reality that's baloney.

My background is Food Technology and Biochemistry. Have worked as a Food Scientist for nearly 25 years now
Topical and never a dull moment!


----------



## Blue (3 Nov 2007)

I wondered how you had such a high post count bonj - now I see. Up to now this thread contained 12 posts, 7 of them from you!! Essentially, you just talk to yourself a lot!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2007)

Blue said:


> I wondered how you had such a high post count bonj - now I see. Up to now this thread contained 12 posts, 7 of them from you!! Essentially, you just talk to yourself a lot!!!



It's not bonj's fault...we keep replying to him


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Nov 2007)

I just have a bowl of porridge laced with lot's of honey before any rides over 20 miles these days...my thinking there is that i have both instant and slow release carbs in one easy package...I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I just have a bowl of porridge laced with lot's of honey before any rides over 20 miles these days...my thinking there is that i have both instant and slow release carbs in one easy package...*I'm probably wrong*.


But you're not


----------



## boleary (3 Nov 2007)

Sounds like there is no benefit to eating honey. Think I'll save my money buying honey and just buy cheap granulated white sugar


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2007)

boleary said:


> Sounds like there is no benefit to eating honey. Think I'll save my money buying honey and just buy cheap granulated white sugar


Ahhhhh
But sugar is just sucrose, Honey contains a different sugars and other goodies

Copied from the web...

_Chemical Composition of Honey

Carbohydrates
Unsurprisingly, these comprise the major portion of honey - about 82%. The carbohydrates present are the monosaccharides fructose (38.2%) and glucose (31%); and disaccharides (~9%) sucrose, maltose, isomaltose, maltulose, turanose and kojibiose. There are also some oligosaccharides present (4.2%), including erlose, theanderose and panose, formed from incomplete breakdown of the higher saccharides present in nectar and honeydew.
Proteins and Amino Acids
Honey contains a number of enzymes, including invertase, which converts sucrose to glucose and fructose; amylase, which breaks starch down into smaller units; glucose oxidase, which converts glucose to gluconolactone, which in turn yields gluconic acid and hydrogen peroxide; catalase, which breaks down the peroxide formed by glucose oxidase to water and oxygen; and acid phosphorylase, which removes inorganic phosphate from organic phosphates.
Honey also contains eighteen free amino acids, of which the most abundant is proline.
Vitamins, Minerals and Antioxidants
Honey contains trace amounts of the B vitamins riboflavin, niacin, folic acid, pantothenic acid and vitamin B6. It also contains ascorbic acid (vitamin C), and the minerals calcium, iron, zinc, potassium, phosphorous, magnesium, selenium, chromium and manganese.
The main group of antioxidants in honey are the flavonoids, of which one, pinocembrin, is unique to honey and bee propolis. Ascorbic acid, catalase and selenium are also antioxidants. Generally speaking, the darker the honey, the greater its antioxidising properties.
Other compounds
Honey also contains organic acids such as acetic, butanoic, formic, citric, succinic, lactic, malic, pyroglutamic and gluconic acids, and a number of aromatic acids. The main acid present is gluconic acid, formed in the breakdown of glucose by glucose oxidase. Honey also contains hydroxymethylfurfural, a natural product of the breakdown of simple sugars below pH 5.
_

Better than just sucrose surely?


----------



## bonj2 (4 Nov 2007)

Fab Foodie;103686][quote name= said:


> I just have a bowl of porridge laced with lot's of honey before any rides over 20 miles these days...my thinking there is that i have both instant and slow release carbs in one easy package...I'm probably wrong.


But you're not [/QUOTE]

honey!, that's the bitch. I'll have to start getting that. Nice aswell.


----------



## domtyler (4 Nov 2007)

Whatever you eat before a ride, take a couple of energy gels/bars with you just in case.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> My background is Food Technology and Biochemistry. Have worked as a Food Scientist for nearly 25 years now


You didn't ride the _Pendle Pedal _with me round to Clitheroe in 2006 did you? If so, have you completed your first century ride yet and how did it go?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Nov 2007)

ColinJ said:


> You didn't ride the _Pendle Pedal _with me round to Clitheroe in 2006 did you? If so, have you completed your first century ride yet and how did it go?


Hi Colin
Alas it was not me, but thanks for asking!
Cheers
FF->.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Colin
> Alas it was not me, but thanks for asking!
> Cheers
> FF->.


Ah, in which case you aren't the only experienced Food Technologist cyclist I've encountered on cycling forums (fora?) then!


----------



## domtyler (4 Nov 2007)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, in which case you aren't the only experienced Food Technologist cyclist I've encountered on cycling forums (fora?) then!



Not surprised, most cycling forums are crawling with the buggers!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Nov 2007)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, in which case you aren't the only experienced Food Technologist cyclist I've encountered on cycling forums (fora?) then!


That IS a scary thought...competition!
He might be more fab than me


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2007)

I'm doing some work with a lab at the mo that's working on characterising different honies? honeys? using mass spec so that they can figure out where they come from-greek mountain thyme honeyj, english blahblahhoney etc etc......very interesting.


----------



## doyler78 (8 Nov 2007)

To make my porridge interesting what I do is chop up some mixed nuts (not salted as some prat in the office done), throw in some seasme seeds, pumpkin seeds & sunflower seeds into a saucepan with the porridge oats of course and let the the nuts, oats, etc toast lightly on the heat. Once you get that nice smell from the saucepan and them all looking toasted (but not burnt) then you will need to add a little water to the pan first to take the heat out of it or if you put the milk straight in it will burn and stick to the saucepan. Then add the milk. Finish with a good dollop of honey. I'm hungry already thinking about tomorrows. Have to take it about an hour before I head out or I can taste the honey the whole way into work.

Sweetened cranberries are also a nice way to sweeten it too.


----------



## bonj2 (8 Nov 2007)

so you effectively dry-roast the nuts and oats first on the bottom of the pan?
sounds good.

salted peanuts though - euuurggh!

When I'm making porridge though i take the lazy option.


----------



## jamesstout (9 Nov 2007)

i like porridge with cocoa powder in it its really nice when you drizzle some peanut butter into it - like a snickers!


----------



## Noodley (10 Nov 2007)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have worked as a Food Scientist for *nearly 25 years *now
> Topical and never a dull moment!



Surely not, you must have started when you were but a slip of a lad 


Honey is (to coin a Bonjism) "THE bitch" (I think that means "It's very good"  in some kind of weird way). I take honey with me on rides instead of "energy gels" (I bought a small bottle thingy from Edinburgh Bike Co-op and fill it from a squeezy honey bottle). Porridge, honey and dried fruit (cranberries, cherries, sultanas, blueberries) is THE best pre-ride breakfast - keeps me going until I get a bacon roll  And honey, banana and peanut butter sandwiches are lovely. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Tetedelacourse (12 Nov 2007)

I remember Paw Broon filling a drawer with porridge so he could slice it and eat it on the go. He didn't empty the drawer first though and cracked a tooth on one of the bairn's toys.

Honey is definitely not for me, eugh. But syrup is tremendous with porridge, and a spot of Drambuie helps too. Not sure about the energy-releasing effects of the latter though. Maybe Floyd knows.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (12 Nov 2007)

So what is THE best food to eat before a short cycle of, say, 20 miles? And how long before it?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2007)

> A big *bowel* of porridge with a sliced up banana in and some honey.


A somewhat unfortunate typo ! 

I agree with your choice though - it's what I usually have for my breakfast. I like to eat at least 2 hours before cycling. If I had a large bowl of porridge/honey/banana at 08:00, I could happily ride 30 miles over Yorkshire hills on just water + OJ and not eat again until 18:00 - 19:00.

_Tetedelacourse_ - my mother was brought up on a croft on the west coast of Scotland (near Oban). She told me that the menfolk used to prepare their porridge that way. They'd cut off big slabs of porridge and wrap 'em in brown paper to take out into the fields for lunch.


----------

